

Wordsworth – simple frequency analysis tool - autonomoid
https://github.com/autonomoid/wordsworth
If you already use tools videogrep, then you can use wordsworth to parse subtitle (.srt) files to find even better search candidates.
======
autonomoid
This is useful for anyone using videogrep.

